# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Aiptasia?! Alguém me pode dizer o que é?

## Luis Reis

Boa tarde a todos,

Ja por varias vezes ouvi aki flar numa praga nos aquas, segundo sei (pelo que me disseram) sao uns seres esbranquiçados com algumas semelhanças aos atinodiscos (ou entao nao  :Whistle:  ). Queria saber, antes demais, se alguem me pode fornecer algum link para um artigo sobre esta mesma praga, e se possivel algumas fotos...

De resto, queria saber se alguem me podera dizer o que é isto que mostro nas fotos. Penso e espero que nao seja uma praga, apesar de nao serem brancos, o seu "caule" é translucido. Se possivel, alguem me pode dizer o nome das "folhas" vermelhas que aparecem na terceira foto?  :Admirado:  

Obg e um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola luis :Olá:  
essa coisa grande deve de ser uma aptasia.(praga)
ha um peixe que come isso, mas nao me lembro qual é... :Icon Cry: 
as coisinhas vermelhas parecem ser algum tipo de alga, vermelho ate é giro. :yb624:  
ja tive disso no meu outro aqua, mas nunca se tornaram incomodas. 
os gurus do forum, ja nos dizem, com cerezas, o que é.
abraco

----------


## Alberto Cardoso

Boas,
É uma Aptásia (existem várias subespécies) multiplicam-se rapidamente, são invasoras, o que pode dificultar o desenvolvimento de outros seres, daí serem consideradas uma praga na aquariofilia de agua salgada. As folhas são uma espécie de alga, não consigo identificar, fica atento ao crescimento de âmbas.

----------


## Luis Reis

e qt as aptásias?o mais aconselhado e remove-las fisicamente nao? Axo que seria o melhor...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

As algas serão macro algas Rodophytas que serão benéficas

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/redalgae.htm

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/redalgfaqs.htm

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/redalgfaq2.htm

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/redalgfaq3.htm

Relativamente à praga de que falas e pelas imagens são Aiptasia ou anémonas de vidro e são de facto uma praga que pode ser controlada/eliminada.

Os nudibrânqueos Berghia verruciformis são bons para combater estas anémonas, assim como os peixes Chelmon rostratus, Forcipiger flavissimus e os camarões Lysmata seticaudata também são bons para esse efeito.
Tens aqui vários artigos e tópicos sobre o assunto

* 	Capacidade do camarão Lysmata seticaudata controlar Aiptasia pallida*

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10334

*Cultura do   Nudibrânqueo Aeolido Berghia*

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7630

* 	Razia total!!!*

*Aiptasia, My Least Favorite Anemones in Captive Systems*

*FAQs on Aiptasia Anemones in General 1*

*FAQs on Aiptasia Anemones in General 2*

*FAQs on Aiptasia Anemones in General 3*

e há mais ainda que encontrarás nos elos acima

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Reis

Pedro nuno, mt mt mt obg!! :tutasla:  

Obrigado a todos pela disponibilidade e ajuda!! 

fico mt agradecido a todos  :SbOk5:  

grande abraço!!

----------


## Luis Reis

e ja agora do que vi, axo que o melhor e arranjar lismatas!! tenho um aquario de 100x50x60. Quantos seriam aconselhaveis?

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> e ja agora do que vi, axo que o melhor e arranjar lismatas!! tenho um aquario de 100x50x60. Quantos seriam aconselhaveis?
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá: Viva
Compra 10 que já deve ser minimamente suficiente. Podes ainda colocar um Forcipiger flavissimus ou um Chelmon rostratus mas se o fizeres verifica bem se estão a comer no aquário da loja para não ser complicado de os aclimatar e integrar.
Tens aqui um exemplo da dificuldade de aclimatar e integrar um Chelmon rostratus

* 	Mexilhão para Chelmon Rostratus*

* 	Chelmon rostratus: que dificuldade?*

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Castelo

Luis,

Se tens poucas aiptasias e estão em local de fácil acesso comecaria por injectar kalk uma a uma. Fazes uma solução de kalk e injectas nas aiptasias.

Pode ser que controles a coisa.

De vez em quando aparece uma e leva logo bombada.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos os membos deste forum
Ola amigo Luis Reis eu tambem tenho visto algumas aiptasias que vão aparecendo e vou iluminando com sumo de limão, coloco o sumo do limão numa seringa e injecto mesmo em sima dela e em segundos ela morre 
ou como diz ai o amigo João Castelo com kalk 
agora se são muitas ai acho que deves seguir os conselhos dos outros membros deste forum com os tais ditos peixes ou camarões.
Eu tambem tenho dois camarões Lysmata seticaudata para irem comendo algumas que eu não consiga ver la para traz das roxas.

----------


## Luis Reis

Obg joao e henrique, elas nao eram muitas, o aqua so tinha 4 (num aqua de 100x50x60), acabei por as arrancar fisicamente, e estou agora a procura de lysmatas para controlar algumas que nao veja.

O kalk ou o sumo de limao injecto em cima delas, ou mesmo dentro delas com uma agulha?

Obg e um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obg joao e henrique, elas nao eram muitas, o aqua so tinha 4 (num aqua de 100x50x60), acabei por as arrancar fisicamente, e estou agora a procura de lysmatas para controlar algumas que nao veja.
> 
> O kalk ou o sumo de limao injecto em cima delas, ou mesmo dentro delas com uma agulha?
> 
> Obg e um abraço


 :Olá: Viva
É importante que verifiques se ao arrancar não deixaste vestigios porque as Aiptasia podem multiplicar-se abundantemente por laceração do pé discal adesivo!!!
Quanto ao sumo de limão ou o Kalk podes ler mais aqui 

* 	Aiptasia*

e aqui tens uma sequência fotográfica do Mauricío Foz

Eliminar Aiptasia












> Matando as aiptasias, deitando kalkwasser concentrado sobre elas. Sem perfurar.




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Castelo

> Obg joao e henrique, elas nao eram muitas, o aqua so tinha 4 (num aqua de 100x50x60), acabei por as arrancar fisicamente


Se te for ainda possivel raspa com um ferro em brasa ou com uma maquina de soldar no sitio onde arrancas-te as aiptasias.

um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Vão desculpar-me os demais mas a melhor forma de eliminar uma praga de aiptasias é comprar um peixe folha. São rápidos e eficazes. Muito provavelmente os camarões só vão olhar para elas e comer a comida dos peixes... foi isso que me aconteceu. Pelo preço de 10 camarões compras 3 peixes folha!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Obg joao e henrique, elas nao eram muitas, o aqua so tinha 4 (num aqua de 100x50x60), acabei por as arrancar fisicamente, e estou agora a procura de lysmatas para controlar algumas que nao veja.
> 
> O kalk ou o sumo de limao injecto em cima delas, ou mesmo dentro delas com uma agulha?
> 
> Obg e um abraço


Ola amigos 
Olha eu pedi uma seringa a uma dentista  que eles tem umas agulhas sem bico e com essa agulha meto mesmo junto ou as vezes ate espeto a agulha e injecto o limão e tenho resolvido a situação .
Agora a ai varias questões que eu não vou contrariar mas comprar um peixe que se alimente de aiptasias acho que é um erro porque depois quando acabarem as aiptasias o peixe e bem possivel que morra, isto a minha opnião quanto aos camarões eu tenho dois e vão dando conta do recado e quando não tenham que fazer, comem comida seca.
Sem que nunhum membro fique chatiado comigo, isto em minha opnião e me aconselharam quando eu coloquei a mesma questão.
Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Henrique,




> Agora a ai varias questões que eu não vou contrariar mas comprar um peixe que se alimente de aiptasias acho que é um erro porque depois quando acabarem as aiptasias o peixe e bem possivel que morra, isto a minha opnião quanto aos camarões eu tenho dois e vão dando conta do recado e quando não tenham que fazer, comem comida seca.


Terias razão, não fosse o peixe folha muito fácil de manter! Ele, além das aiptasias come de tudo.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá Henrique,
> 
> 
> 
> Terias razão, não fosse o peixe folha muito fácil de manter! Ele, além das aiptasias come de tudo.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Obrigada amigo Diogo Lopes eu só me manifestei no pouco que eu sei , e só assim se vai aprendendo fico agradecido pelo comentario .  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Reis

Obrigado a todos pelas diversas opinioes. Fico desde ja agradecido pela disponibilidade. No entanto acho que sera da concordancia geral que se houver um peixe folha e camaroes no aquario, o problemas das aptasias ficaria resolvido ou nao?
Outra questao, o peixe folha come de tudo, e os camaroes, quais as outras alimentaçoes para alem das aptasias?
Alguem me poderia dar um linik para o peixe folha? ou temos informaçao dele aki no reef (vou procurar).

Muito obrigado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luis Reis

ola pessoal!!mais uma duvida... deparei-me com mais algumas aiptasias, de momento o que melhor tenho à mao é sumo de limao? que quantidade devo injectar? alguma recomendação em particular?

Fora isso, injectar sumo dentro do aquario n vai perturbar os niveis?

Obrigado e um abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Luis
 O kalk é melhor mas se não tiveres podes por 1cc de sumo de limão ou vinagre em cada uma,como o teu aqua leva mais ou menos 300 l,mata duas por dia.

----------


## Ricardo Gouveia

Ói,
Eu controlei a praga de aiptasias do meu aqua com a introdução de um Chelmon Rostratus (Copperband Butterflyfish). Este peixe tem a particularidade de para alem de ser um especime bastante bonito e de boa personalidade, consumir aiptasias como se foce um piteu. Agora que já quase não existem Aiptasias no Aqua, e sendo um peixe muito especial no que se refere á alimentação, estou a alimenta-lo com artemia congelada, usando uma seringa, á qual ele vem debicar em busca de alimento, desta forma mantendo-se saudavel e controlando a praga.

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Aproveitando o tópico... O peixe folha é completamente reefsafe?
Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, após 7 meses de aqua apareceu a minha primeira Aiptasia, isto porque veio escondida num coral adquirido.

A minha questão é saber se elas multiplicam-se havendo a existencia só de uma?

Cumps.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas, após 7 meses de aqua apareceu a minha primeira Aiptasia, isto porque veio escondida num coral adquirido.
> 
> A minha questão é saber se elas multiplicam-se havendo a existencia só de uma?
> 
> Cumps.


Sim multiplicam-se.  Se só tens uma o melhor é "atacar" desde já.

Abraço :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Reis

Concordo com o gonçalo, o melhor e atacar já. Multiplicam-se e com alguma velocidade. Injecção de kalk, ou como foi sugerido aki em cima, seticaudatas. Os meus comeram-nas todas... Infelizmente qd acabaram as aptasias começaram a comer os polipos dos corais...

cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Eu tenho Kalk em pó, ponho isso numa seringa e injecto na cabeça da aiptasia certo?

Agora outra questão, a Aiptasia está no meio dos Zoanthus, o kalk não faz mal aos Zoanthus?

Cumps.

----------

